# Thursday Night in Dubai



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey is everyone out enjoying the start of the weekend


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> hey is everyone out enjoying the start of the weekend


very very very shortly!!!!!!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> very very very shortly!!!!!!!


well aren't I the one who needs to get a social life


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can't remember...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Can't remember...


Can't remember what the good time you had or if you went out at all  Must have been a good one


----------

